

Creative Zii Egg Plaszma: An Android Based Multitouch Computer - 3dFlatLander
http://gizmodo.com/5324542/creative-zii-egg-plaszma-android+wielding-ipod-touch

======
theschwa
I'm most excited by the chip built into this. With a Dual ARM processor
combined with 24 processing elements, this thing could have loads of
potential.

Edit: Check out the data sheets
<http://www.zii.com/Technology/ResourceLibrary.aspx>

